# Absolute natty beast contemplating gear



## BigDawggy (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey hey,

Joining up here after years of training as a natty, I'm thinking about coming over to the dark side

I'm 28 approached my natty peak a couple times now and fed up with the slow slow gains after hard as f**k work

I wana get pumped up and shredded but not f**k my health

Here for info and quality bro advice

Cheers,

Big Dog


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome buddy.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

welcome


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Welcome  .

If you're already a beast you don't need gear  .


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Pics or skinny ***


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Pics or skinny ***


 This ^^


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dear lord.....


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

PicsOrNoBeast


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

12 weeks Test E (1 jab a week), 4k+ cals (high P/C, med F), beast mode training.

AI if needed, PCT if you wanna go down that route (your choice).

Whats your height, weight and 1RMs on BP, DL and SQ?


----------



## DrDarkside (Apr 24, 2016)

Natty Beast Bruh...


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

It's not a hard decision to make. Either take them or don't. Read around the forum and get some real life, experience advice with steroid use. Then make an informed decision.

Test, Aromatise inhibitor, HCG and pct needs is something to look at first.


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

Welcome ,plenty of info on this forum....get stuck in


----------



## BigDawggy (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm pure beast, better believe

I'm stuck here give or take 5lbs for the last couple years, fully aware with gear I'll stick on 10lbs first cycle easy, so why the f**k not










I've been doing a lot of reading, thinking about doing Test E 250 twice a week for 12 weeks, run .5 adex once I get the itchy nips, and also run HCG every few days.

With HCG I need to mix it and s**t right? I'm not a chemist, is there a tutorial out there anyone can rec

Still working out PCT and no idea where I get any of this s**t, probably end up buying a load of olive oil off the internet


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Natty's are not allowed to call themselves beast. They, rather we are weak. Once, you will surf more here, you will agree with me


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

BigDawggy said:


> I'm pure beast, better believe
> 
> I'm stuck here give or take 5lbs for the last couple years, fully aware with gear I'll stick on 10lbs first cycle easy, so why the f**k not
> 
> ...


 bro you aint anywhere near your natty peak, idk where you got that info from


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

BigDawggy said:


> I'm pure beast, better believe
> 
> I'm stuck here give or take 5lbs for the last couple years, fully aware with gear I'll stick on 10lbs first cycle easy, so why the f**k not
> 
> ...


 Them tapout shorts making you a beast mate?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

BigDawggy said:


> I'm pure beast, better believe
> 
> I'm stuck here give or take 5lbs for the last couple years, fully aware with gear I'll stick on 10lbs first cycle easy, so why the f**k not
> 
> ...


 In all seriousness tho, read check out the below, all the info you should need for 1st cycle

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/267472-swole-trolls-its-not-that-difficult-series/?do=embed


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Natty peak or not he clearly knows what he's doing, that's a decent amount of muscle mass and relatively lean for being natural. Just do the usual 500mg of Test E for 12-15 weeks cycle IMO, you can't go wrong with it.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Savage Lifter said:


> bro you aint anywhere near your natty peak, idk where you got that info from


 How do you know what his natty peak is? It's relative to the person.

If he has been training for several years and working hard on a good diet then he is not likely to make much more progress naturally. Most of your progress is made within the first few years and then it's just slow progress after that.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

monkeybiker said:


> How do you know what his natty peak is? It's relative to the person.
> 
> If he has been training for several years and working hard on a good diet then he is not likely to make much more progress naturally. Most of your progress is made within the first few years and then it's just slow progress after that.


 Progress is progress, if you make it, you haven't peaked... It's not like he's 180lbs lean.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Savage Lifter said:


> Progress is progress, if you make it, you haven't peaked... It's not like he's 180lbs lean.


 So? It's not as if he needs to reach his natural peak before he's ALLOWED to get on gear. If his training and diet is in order and he's read up on what to use and how to use it then how does he have any less right than you do to do a cycle?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

250 test a week is good. you should get no sides at that dose and great gains. you dont need much gear at all for growing, food and hard training is what you need more


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

zyphy said:


> 250 test a week is good. you should get no sides at that dose and great gains. you dont need much gear at all for growing, food and hard training is what you need more


 This gets my vote too.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> So? It's not as if he needs to reach his natural peak before he's ALLOWED to get on gear. If his training and diet is in order and he's read up on what to use and how to use it then how does he have any less right than you do to do a cycle?


 that wasn't what I was saying. He pointed out that he reached his peak multiple times... I don't see it. I don't care when he decides to use gear, I just wanted to make it clear that what he thought was his peak, was not...


----------



## BigDawggy (Sep 2, 2016)

Great responses, beast knows beast init

You guys think Test E 250 twice a week might be overkill for first cycle? I'd be happy to try 250 a week, it's just under what a lot of places seem to suggest. If I'm fu**ing with the ole hormones, I want to make sure I see the gains.

And thanks for the pos comments about the physique, I just want to add to it, full beast mode

I could be strict as f**k with diet and training and gain a couple pounds a year sure, maybe even more than that if I really smash legs. But I could do that in a few months with AAS with the same hard work, so I might as well give a cycle a shot. If I'm not peaked maybe I might even stand a chance at keeping some of it so f**k it why not. I just wana stay healthy and do it right

Those threads linked are great btw cheers


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Savage Lifter said:


> that wasn't what I was saying. He pointed out that he reached his peak multiple times... I don't see it. I don't care when he decides to use gear, I just wanted to make it clear that what he thought was his peak, was not...


 He's quite lean just holds water and looks like a little moosh, the guy looks bigger than you do in your avi anyway


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

S123 said:


> He's quite lean just holds water and looks like a little moosh, the guy looks bigger than you do in your avi anyway


 I didn't claim to be bigger


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

BigDawggy said:


> Great responses, beast knows beast init
> 
> You guys think Test E 250 twice a week might be overkill for first cycle? I'd be happy to try 250 a week, it's just under what a lot of places seem to suggest. If I'm fu**ing with the ole hormones, I want to make sure I see the gains.
> 
> ...


 Good luck mate. As for the 250 vs 500 pw thing, im doing 500mg pw /15 weeks for my first cycle


----------



## irlkev (Feb 14, 2016)

Can't be sure whether this whole thread is a piss take or not.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BigDawggy said:


> Great responses, beast knows beast init
> 
> You guys think Test E 250 twice a week might be overkill for first cycle? I'd be happy to try 250 a week, it's just under what a lot of places seem to suggest. If I'm fu**ing with the ole hormones, I want to make sure I see the gains.
> 
> ...


 500mg per week is all you need for your first cycle. You will do well off it. You could use 250mg but I see no point, the benefits outweigh the risks, the result will be negligible at best.


----------



## BigDawggy (Sep 2, 2016)

I'll just do 250mg twice a week then for maximum gains. I am goni get fu**ing HENCH lads


----------

